# Ruby crafting 'Mum cushion'



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello all, Ruby is crafting so I'd like to invite you all to come get the DIY! ****Please read NOTES below****




 

 

*NOTES:*
1. I will be taking 2-3 people at a time (please be patient!) --> I will send you the dodo code when ready (Also *please do your best to come/leave quickly* so we can get through the queue quicker)
2. I will 'Like' the post of people that have received dodo code so you know where you are in queue
3. **Tips are appreciated! (in bells or NMT) ❤** but not required --> please leave them in the graveyard (located right across bridge on the way to Ruby's house)
4. I will be staying in Ruby's house to make sure she keeps crafting (her house is shown above on map: follow brick path going north and go up 1 set of stairs and make a left ) --> Please don't pick up tips that people leave
5. *PLEASE leave via the airport* and NOT "-"


----------



## thanat0aster (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come, but "please leave them in the graveyard" is the funniest thing I've read in an animal crossing post.


----------



## kjetta (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love a Dodo Code  <3


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to visit for the diy


----------



## band (Apr 17, 2020)

This looks cute! I'd like to visit, please!


----------



## cavalieryouth (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to visit also


----------



## Robertoh123456 (Apr 17, 2020)

Can i come


----------



## pipty (Apr 17, 2020)

Would love to visit!


----------



## FrozenLover (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come, please?


----------



## Saphi (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I come please?


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 17, 2020)

May I come as well! This is perfect with the pansy table >u<


----------



## axo (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I stop by if you get a chance?


----------



## storybymori (Apr 17, 2020)

I would love to come by if you’re still accepting.


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

I've already tended to people who commented above, but would like to extend this offer once more to people who didn't see this post earlier.


----------



## Momo15 (Apr 17, 2020)

May I stop by?


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 17, 2020)

If you are still open I’d love to come visit


----------



## cloudmask (Apr 17, 2020)

i'd love a dodo code please! <3


----------



## Vadim (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to come over! I think I've been visiting you for the past 3 days haha.


----------



## MissLily123 (Apr 17, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## Hyllin (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to come by


----------



## Bioness (Apr 17, 2020)

I would like to join if she is still crafting.


----------



## Elphie (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd love to drop by if she's still crafting!


----------



## Jaden (Apr 17, 2020)

Is she still crafting? Would like to come as well


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 17, 2020)

Update: A connection error occurred so unfortunately she stopped crafting. I'll host later though when another villager craft so look out for that! SO sorry to the people I didn't get to!


----------

